# got the G5!



## drave199 (Mar 10, 2013)

so i did it. I got the lumix G5 (although i wont get until Wednesday probably), and got a awesome deal too!. $599 for the body, 14-42mm kit lens, 45-150 zoom lens, 16gb memory card, and a lowepro bag. 

Seeing how i am a beginner, any tips on where to start? i know i need to learn, what to learn first? any tips on some basic stuff so i can start shooting right away seeing how i am going on vacation? (only Iowa though, nothing special lol)

Thanks!


----------



## brunerww (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations, drave.  You got a great deal. My only recommendation is to start out in intelligent Auto (IA) mode at every location, get the pictures you want, and then start experimenting with features such as HDR and the touchscreen.  All the neat things new cameras can do sometimes gets in the way of bringing back good pictures  

Have a great trip!

Bill


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 19, 2013)

Seems like a good deal.


----------

